# Major changes in Australia’s visa programmes outlined in annual report



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The last year has seen some major changes in visa programmes in Australia which are outlined in the latest annual Migration Trends report from the Australian government. One of the biggest changes was the introduction of the online skilled migration selection register, SkillSelect in July 2012. SkillSelect allows Australia to invite the best and brightest [...]

Click to read the full news article: Major changes in Australia's visa programmes outlined in annual report...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

